# Vegetable Head



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

dustee, I made one of those two years ago. I don't have the actual directions, but I can tell you what I did.

I wanted my head to be slightly tilted upward, so you could really see her face. First, my hubby helped make a base for the foam head. Mine had a hole throught the bottom already, so he just put together a wood base, with a wood block with a dowel that fit in the hole attached to it. Then the head just slipped over that and I didn't have to worry about it flopping over, either. But you don't have to do all that, just set it up on ona platter.

Then, I covered mine with orange Saran Wrap (my styrofoam head was used). Then I used a variety of cut up, bite size vegetables to decorate. Two cucumber slices for the eyes, I carved and whittled a red pepper for lips, a carrot nose, etc. . . here's a pic of her partially eaten:

http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=10038&pos=15

Some of the guests kept trying to rearrange her face as they ate her so she's looking a little rough.

I used toothpicks to hold it all.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, that looked pretty wild! Is this the vegatarian version of the meathead? lol Now the meathead one I've seen before. The vegetable head is much cuter 

MsM


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't find the link either, could've sworn I'd bookmarked that! I'll be doing the foamhead thing this year too. My kids think I should hollow out her head, place a bowl in there and use a nice shrimp dip or something. Ew! But I haven't ruled it out!  I'll be sure to post pictures if we do.
Awesome to see yours sisvicki!


----------



## hauntedhairwig (Oct 25, 2005)

Wild. I think I'm going to make one for my [email protected]


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

The head prior to being filled with dip last night. I was so happy with this!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

If it were just a tad bit more blue, it would almost look like my hair 

Seriously, looks really great! Wish wig heads were cheaper here.

MsM


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow! Awesome, Other!


----------

